# Final Four - Romantic Period Composers



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Final Four has begun.

The battles are:

Brahms vs Beethoven
Wagner vs Dvorak

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=371

Enjoy!

Championship begins midnight Sat/Sun.

Thanks for those who are voting.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

So Brahms did beat Mahler after all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

With Beethoven, Brahms & Wagner as three of the Final Four, the result isn't too anomalous. I'll have to look a bit further to see what seeds were planted to result in Dvořák making the last quartet. At any rate, if you remember my thread on 'Classic FM' top-50 composers, they found a way to leave Dvořák off the list. His presence here pleases me more than his absence _there_.

*Digression alert*-in other 'Bracketeer' web-site news, I see they're down to the Final Four in "Hoosier Brews" (i.e. Beers & Ales from Indiana) bracket. I saw that the legendary Three Floyds outlet in Munster, Indiana has three Pilsner Glasses in the Final Four. I've enjoyed the Floyds... and have visited the establishment. I went 'against the wind' and voted for 'Alpha King Pale Ale' over 'Dreadnought IPA.' I'm afraid Delaware's Dogfish Head 90-minute IPA (with its big malt counterbalance) has spoiled me to other India Pale Ales...


----------

